# Poison Dart Frogs



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

So Brian and I dove into the dart frog hobby this week  . Here are some pics of some frogs.

Here are the frogs I got, they are olle maries

























Brian got an adult pair of cobalts and two green/black auratus froglets. I only have a pick of one of the froglets.









Some of the breeders adults and froglets.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Very nice!!! I would love to get into those one day ^^


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, their colours are stunning. Are they really poisonous?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice Dendros Chompy .

WC ones will for sure be poisonous. IIRC, they lose their toxicity overtime as the toxins they secrete comes from various alkaloids of the insects' diet in which they prey upon. The secretions still may irritate sensitive areas of the skin. Harold @ Menagerie will know for sure.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks, I love em!

Yes they take compounds from their prey and add a peice to them to make it poisonous. Captive frogs are pretty harmless. Just as long as they don't lose their poisonous markings i don't care


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Where did you get those from they are nice. Web Wheeler in TO breeds really nice ones.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes I hear great things about Web's frogs. I got these from Ron Jung, he had alot of selection so I went with him. I emailed Web but he didn't have the frogs I wanted at the moment. I think I'm getting anouther pair in a couple months... if I can find what I want.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Here are a few shots of my cobalt pair.

I am planning to grab a pair or two of the Powder Blues and probably anything else I am interested in at the next expo.


----------



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow, incredible colours, never thought I'd say it but those are....almost cute.

JG


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Indeed they are, I have some AWESOME specimens for sale in for sale section if anyone is interested.

Trust me when I say they are AWESOME.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Some new darts


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I wish I could have as many frogs as you Brian... oh well once I get the leucs I should be happy for a little . Here are some updated pics.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol, you can!

I can't wait til the expo.

I want that pair of powdered blue so baad.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

What kind of plants do you guys like to use? I would love a planted tank like that... I cant have any plants in the house because of the two evil cats :3


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

You can use any type of tropical plants as long as you rinse them off before you put them in.

I have java moss in my tanks too, lol... and it is emerged.

I am going to be setting up a 35gal soon for some new darts and I will probably have some bromeliads and other stuff in there. Bromeliads are the usual plants that dart keepers use. It is a very nice plant, nice flowers too.

What darts do you plan on getting if you do get some?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

actually bromeliads are a favorite of mine  I like the way you need to trim them down evey once and a while.. Also its neat how they make them flower.

I also enjoy christmas plants... and ivy.. But i wasnt sure if that was safe.
I love all the little tropical plants they have


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah, but I am not sure how a brom will fare in my care.

What type of dart frog are you interested in?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Honestly any easy starter frog would make me happy enough LOL i will definatly be looking around at the reptile expo :3


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I guess we'll see you there


----------

